# $1.99 Thrift Store Find



## webestang64 (Jun 15, 2020)

Bought two, one to keep in the collection sealed and one to open and give it a go.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2020)

English, French, and Spanish on the packaging...clearly meant for North American markets...1990s?


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 15, 2020)

Late 90's is my guess. They came in all sorts of colors. Last time I looked on EBay there was red, blue, orange and gold.


----------



## limr (Jun 15, 2020)

Is that the inevitable Brick in the background?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2020)

limr said:


> Is that the inevitable Brick in the background?



It sure is...many of us would recognize it anywhere...


----------



## Dany (Jun 16, 2020)

On the box, the translation into French of "Manual Camera" has probably been entrusted to a Serbo Croatian trainee.
French are using the word "Camera" to designate movie cameras only. Nikon or Rolleiflex are "appareil photo"
But if dedicated to French speaking Canadians, I suppose the translation would pass


----------



## compur (Jun 16, 2020)

I would write "LEICA" on the front with a Sharpie.


----------



## zulu42 (Jun 16, 2020)

Those kids look like they're having an allergic reaction to something.


----------



## Derrel (Jun 16, 2020)

I see you have a Nimslo! Is there any kind of photo finishing  for those available anywhere in the world?


----------



## compur (Jun 16, 2020)

Nimslo and similar cameras can now be used to make 3D gifs so they've made a bit of a comeback. I don't know much about it but I presume that  conventional film processing is used and the multiple imges are scanned and some software applied.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 17, 2020)

Derrel said:


> I see you have a Nimslo! Is there any kind of photo finishing  for those available anywhere in the world?



Got it from a customer at work, seems to work fine. I still need to shoot a test roll and see what I can do with 4 negs. Maybe try the gif thing.


----------



## cgw (Jun 18, 2020)

I keep looking for one of those yard sale Leica M3s for 20 bucks!


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 19, 2020)

cgw said:


> I keep looking for one of those yard sale Leica M3s for 20 bucks!



Not an M3 but back in the late 90's the photo store I worked at had a guy that leased space to deal with old equipment. When he and my boss had a falling out he left me a box of what he called "junk I can't sell". Down deep in the box was a Leica, I think from the 60's, with lens. I shot a roll through and the shutter was messed up. My boss said I could get it fixed or he knew somebody that would buy it, the guy came into the store, looked at the Leica and handed my 3 100 dollar bills. I was happy.


----------

